# Is there anyway to turn on the phone without a power button?



## HerroMoto

For some reason my power button is not working correctly... I'm on the D2 and I'm worried that if it shuts off for any reason it won't turn back on. Is there any confirmed way to turn the phone on without using the power button? Maybe plugging it in to charger?

EDIT: Is there also anyway to get into Bootloader without power button?


----------



## bikedude880

"HerroMoto said:


> For some reason my power button is not working correctly... I'm on the D2 and I'm worried that if it shuts off for any reason it won't turn back on. Is there any confirmed way to turn the phone on without using the power button? Maybe plugging it in to charger?


If it's stock or contains mot_boot_mode, it will charge while off and plugged into AC.


----------



## HerroMoto

I'm just running cyanogen mod. Is there anything I can do to set it so it turns on while plugged in?


----------



## MeHappy

When you plug it in it will boot up if running CM


----------



## ExodusC

Also, if you do need to get into the bootloader, and you can power the phone on, you can reboot into the bootloader or recovery using Quick Boot from the market.


----------



## HerroMoto

are you sure that it will boot? I thought it would just go to a battery thing?


----------



## slimpirudude

Go to menu, settings, cyanogengen settings. Lockscreen, find option to easy wake (vol keys will turn screen on.)


----------



## MeHappy

"HerroMoto said:


> are you sure that it will boot? I thought it would just go to a battery thing?


The battery charging screen while the phone is off is a feature only in Moto roms. If it is CM or another AOSP rom, plugging in the charger boots the phone fully.


----------



## Kprz24

You can use your charger to turn on yourf phone and you can hold x to get into recovery and up to get into bootloader you can do a battery pull to turn it off and if u quickly remove and put the battery back in it will reboot. You also get into recovery or bootloader from this method by holding x or Up 
Edit: All of this works on AOSP roms not everything works on blur roms


----------



## ughh_li

Pressing shift + alt + del on the physical keyboard is a soft restart. If your stuck at the charging battery this will boot your phone to the lock screen without the power button.


----------

